# Razor Edge?



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

Latley at our adoption events we have ran across many questions pertaining to Razor Edge Pits. I dont know to much about bloodlines and I have been reading alot of the other threads trying to learn some, but here are some of the questions that I am recieving alot..

- "oh that one looks like it has some razors edge in it." .. but then when i mention it to another person they say no it doesnt. and that goes on all day long. what are some traights of a razors edge? just curious

- "It looks like it has razors edge in it, they are a specific fighting line."--is this even true????

-where was the razors edge line created and is this a rare bloodline? becasue everywhere i turn around im hearing about it. 

one way or another my dogs are rescues from the shelter so Im not going to label any of them with a line that they look like due to them not having paperwork to prove it. I couldnt care less what line they are really I love them all, but just curious.

I will have other dumb question that I hear alot. I would rather ask you guys then to guess. and google has given me some crazy answers lol


-Chrissy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

razor edge is an american bully line today , some old school RE goes back to UKC show dogs but none were fighting lines. 
You cant tell a dogs bloodline just by looking at it, typically RE are alot cleaner looking bully IMO but its mixed so often with other lines you really need to see a pedigree to determine what breed you have let alone what lines.
try reading in bully 101 section on here it talks about alot of bloodlines.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32418-razors-edge.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If they are rescue dogs they shouldnt even be labelled as a certain breed without proof. they should be labelled as mixes, mutts, cross or bulldog type breed mix. You can not tell a breed just from looking at it, so many of these bulldog breeds look very similar and can be a mix of any number of them.


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you I will be reading up in the Bullys 101!  thanx


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

RE a fighting line?? LMFAO Razors Edge is American Bully which were created for the show ring and companionship.. Typically larger, more mass than the APBT/Bulldog, less working drive, less DA and more "pet" type of breed than the working nature of the foundation breeds..

Given Razors Edge and American Bullies are widely bred, often mislabeled as "Pit Bulls", plenty of BYBs out there so there is a good chance there are dogs in your shelter/rescue that have RE in the genetics however its near impossible to know just by looking at a dog.. If you are very keen and knowledgable in the breed there is a good chance you could make an educated guess and be at least partially correct however its not full proof and even the most experienced make mistakes or mislabel.. The only way to know for sure is to know the breeders, know the yard and have the correct (and trusted) paperwork that in detail shows you documented proof of what your looking at.

The vast majority of people don't have a clue what they are talking about when it comes to these dogs, history or purpose.. If it has muscle, short hair and a "wide or box like head" it MUST be a "Pit Bull".. If the dog has quite a lot of mass it MUST be RE or Gotti because after all, thats the only bloodlines out there... LOL


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah after joining GP i have noticed alot of people throwing around bloodlines and the whole blue nose red nose thing. a tan and white "pit" with a black nose is labeled as a "blue nose pit" on craigslist, when we really have no clue what kinda mutt this lil pup is. or the ad that states "pit bull pups for sale true RE line". im sorry but responsible breeders dont advertize on CL. but the number of people that believe these punks is crazy. :curse:

*end rant*


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

haha thanx guys  yeah we get alot of those its a pure bred this and that.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Chrissys K9 Cottage said:


> - "It looks like it has razors edge in it, they are a specific fighting line."--is this even true????


 The above is comedy of the highest order. NOPE it's not even remotely true and in point of fact is a load of excremental leavings of a male bovine that a lot of the Razors Edge types like to spout to sell their illbred curs.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Razor's Edge, Gotti, Greyline, etc are ALL American Bully lines NOT APBT lines. 
It's not a Fighting line (Bullies aren't Fighters.)
It's actually a relatively common line, most Am Bullies I see have at least a Little RE.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> If they are rescue dogs they shouldnt even be labelled as a certain breed without proof. they should be labelled as mixes, mutts, cross or bulldog type breed mix. You can not tell a breed just from looking at it, so many of these bulldog breeds look very similar and can be a mix of any number of them.


Exactly.

The average person refer to any Blue Bully as RE. As Angel said they started as an APBT/AmStaff line that where CH and GRCH show dogs. They were then taken in a direction to add more size and the American Bully started about 8-10 years into the line. There is not special about them, just another line and like any other line something you can't tell by looking at a dog. The average person thinks any blue bully has RE. RE dogs are also no always huge bullies. The 2 mostly black dogs in my signature are partially RE. Given they are not from current RE stock, but rather the pre' bully pitterstaff stock. Shows that you very much can't know a dogs lines by look.



Kenaii said:


> It's actually a relatively common line, most Am Bullies I see have at least a Little RE.


Very true, due to RE being the main line that started American Bullies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

True that Holly!!!! 
I'd say it but you know how I feel about Mae and Snoop


----------



## waldosbia (May 5, 2012)

So confused! I have a RE that is UKC registered as an APBT. (Not even sure why we registered her. NOT breeding or showing) Registration really means absolutely nothing to me, but WHY is she APBT with them, yet so many say NOT APBT? Ugh, so damn confused. The more I look into it, the more confused I get. It wouldn't matter to me if she was a beagle/poodle mix, haha...I love her just the same. I just want some answers. My Lacey actually looks MORE like a TRUE APBT than any of these little squaty dogs you see lately. There are so many different bloodlines, so which ones ARE APBT?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

waldosbia said:


> So confused! I have a RE that is UKC registered as an APBT. (Not even sure why we registered her. NOT breeding or showing) Registration really means absolutely nothing to me, but WHY is she APBT with them, yet so many say NOT APBT? Ugh, so damn confused. The more I look into it, the more confused I get. It wouldn't matter to me if she was a beagle/poodle mix, haha...I love her just the same. I just want some answers. My Lacey actually looks MORE like a TRUE APBT than any of these little squaty dogs you see lately. There are so many different bloodlines, so which ones ARE APBT?


The UKC will register dogs as APBT regardless if they are bully or APBT they are registered as the same { I think I have heard rumors they may stop registration to dogs with certain bloodlines, but I wouldnt hold my breathe on that it always comes down to money with them}. It is confusing to people though , especially if the breeder fails to educate the buyer on what they are gettin , alot of bully breeders will claim the dogs as APBT's when they are american bullys.

To tell what you have you have to look at the bloodlines. Saying your dog is RE makes me think American bully although if you post up the pedigree we can tell you for sure,I would venture to bet you have an american bully though.

Not all RE dogs are short and squatty there are 5 classes of american bullys and you can find that blood in any of those classes really or a mixture of that blood with others. if you want to read up more on those classes you can check around the bullys 101 section or check out The American Bully Registry for more info.

if you feel that maybe you have something other then an american bully you can post the pedigree up so we can look into it a bit more for you.

papers aren't always for showing or breeding sometimes It is nice to be able to see where your dog came from and from what dogs, more for curiosity then anything. If you wanted to show and own an american bully I would look more into the ABKC registration as most bullys { not all but majority} wont fit the UKC standard once matured.


----------

